# Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde



## Joachim (4. Nov. 2008)

Moin, Moin Gemeinde!

Die ersten Kalender sind bestellt, der A3 Kalender ist vorgestellt, der A4 Kalender lässt noch ein wenig warten ...

Zeit für eine Vorab-Umfrage! 

Jeder hat mindestens 1 Stimme, max jedoch 2! Na denn mal ran ... 


Meinungen, Vorschläge sind natürlich wie immer gern gesehen.   Und können hier angehängt werden.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Also ich hab so gestimmt:

*Interessiert mich gar nicht, weil:* 
Ich mir aus Prinzip keine Kalender ins Haus hänge.

Und

*Also, wenn dies und das anders wäre ... dann: *
Aus meiner Sicht finde ich die Motive zu "Planzenhaltig", also damit das klar ist, dass ist *MEINE* persönliche Meinung. 
Zweifelsfrei Wunderschöne Fotos, aber halt nicht mein Geschmack, aber den zu treffen ist eh Unmöglich 

Aber die Idee ist echt klasse   Die Umsetzung sowieso

Und jetzt könnt ihr auf mich einschlagen, hatte eh nen Scheisstag


----------



## Joachim (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Hier wird doch keiner geschlagen  Du wirst gesperrt bzw. dein 
Account auf unbestimmt und ewig gelöscht.  c   
Denn ich hatte nen viel beschisseneren Tag!  


 

Aber mal im Ernst - interessanter und durchaus berechtigter Einwand. 

Edit: Allerdings werden wir wegen dir eh nix dran ändern   weiiiiiiiil: du ja 
sowie so keinen aufhängen willst.   

Der nächste bitte ...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> der A4 Kalender lässt noch ein wenig warten ...




 etwas über die Bildauswahl des A4-Kalender zu sagen fällt uns während der "Wartezeit" schwer, leider - also werden wir mit der Abstimmung mal warten bis nach der Vorstellung


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst gesperrt bzw. dein
> Account auf unbestimmt und ewig gelöscht.  c



Pühhhh, mir egal, hab doch Zweitaccount, heisst Ostki  

Nee, freu mich das du es so siehst


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Ja,... was soll ich sagen ... da geht es mir wie Uwe, wir haben nie irgendwo nen Kalender zu Hause hängen, weil es einfach irgendwie nicht so passt. 
Wenn ich einen dekorativen Kalender bräuchte, dann finde ich den A3 hier aber sehr gelungen, bei dem großen Format wirken halt die Motive besser. 

Also Idee und Umsetzung Top   ... aber leider nix für Wuzzel.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Pammler (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,... was soll ich sagen ... da geht es mir wie Uwe, wir haben nie irgendwo nen Kalender zu Hause hängen, weil es einfach irgendwie nicht so passt.




Wie schon gesagt legt ihn hin oder stellt ihn auf, oder schenkt einen der Oma!


----------



## guenter (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Hallo Joachim,

will wirklich nicht meckern!!!!!!!!!

SEHR GUTE ARBEIT!  Könnte man die Feiertage nicht farbig machen?

Es ist kein meckern!


----------



## Olli.P (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Hi,


halloooo  

Die Feiertage sind farbig: Klick


----------



## Clovere (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

ihr macht euch viel Arbeit und Mühe mit den Kalendern  

Aber warum ist es notwendig den A4 und den A3 unterschiedlich zu gestalten?

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Frettchenfreund (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Hallo Uwe!




			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Pühhhh, mir egal, hab doch Zweitaccount, heisst Ostki




 Das darf man doch gaaaar nicht!  









































 

.


----------



## Doris (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Hallihallo
Ich finde den A3 Kalender schon mal super gelungen   es sind tolle Fotos drin   Leider haben wir nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit ihn irgendwo aufzuhängen. Wir hatten schon beim A4 Kalender Schwierigkeiten. Ihn haben wir nämlich jetzt im Flur am Sicherungskasten hängen - wer rein kommt, sieht ihn sofort.
Daher wird es auch wohl wieder der A4 Kalender werden den wir aber eigentlich gar nicht brauchen, weil unsere Kalender zum Beschriften sein müssen - wegen der vielen Terminen die wir so haben  

Aber es sind so viele schöne Bilder drin - was man bislang sehen konnte - da dient er dann eher zu Dekorationszwecken - und was am wichtigsten ist.... die Bilder sind von den Usern des Hobby-Gartenteich Forums​


----------



## Trautchen (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*



			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es sind so viele schöne Bilder drin - was man bislang sehen konnte - da dient er dann eher zu Dekorationszwecken - und was am wichtigsten ist.... die Bilder sind von den Usern des Hobby-Gartenteich Forums




Eben, so sehe ich das auch. 
Hallo Euch erstmal .

Ich finde beide super gut gelungen. Danke für die viele Mühe.
Und da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, habe ich mir halt gleich beide bestellt. So macht das ein braver user!  

Über den Platz zum aufhängen   - tja,   da habe ich mir  eigentlich noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht.
Irgendwo wird sich schon ein Plätzchen finden. 

Leider ist von mir kein Foto drin, dabei war ich sooooo fleißig beim Hochladen, menno


----------



## Silke (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Hallo,
also ich finde die Kalender wirklich gut. 
Darum hab ich auch welche bestellt - in A3. Der vom letzten Jahr hatte auch sehr schöne Fotos, nur war mir das alles zu klein.
Aber probieren geht ja über studieren. 
Besonders gut gefällt mir, dass der A3-Kalender sehr pflanzenlastig ist, denn Koi interessieren mich nicht wirklich.​


----------



## Dodi (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Nabend!

@ Anke:


> Leider ist von mir kein Foto drin, dabei war ich sooooo fleißig beim Hochladen, menno


 
Ach, warte doch mal ab! Der A4er ist ja noch nicht fertig und es sind ja insgesamt 60 Bilder, die da 'rein kommen, da werden doch bestimmt auch von Dir welche oder wenigstens eins mit dabei sein.


----------



## guenter (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Hallo Olli,

sehe nichts.

Ist nicht am 10.04. Karfreitag ?  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/35322&d=1225404533


----------



## Dodi (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Hallo Günter,

stimmt. Und der 13.04. ist Ostermontag.
Ich werde Karsten mal drauf aufmerksam machen, dass keine Feiertage vergessen werden (aber nur die bundesweiten, sonst führt das zu weit).


----------



## Olli.P (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Hi Günter,

uppps 


Beim A4er hab ich noch nicht drauf geachtet, aber der iss ja auch noch nich zum Druck fertich........

Sind ja erstmal nur die Mustervorlagen zu Vorstellung.  

Ich denk mal das der Karsten das zu Drucklegung noch anpassen wird.


----------



## Pammler (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde beide super gut gelungen. Danke für die viele Mühe.
> Und da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, habe ich mir halt gleich beide bestellt. So macht das ein braver user!



Ist mir voll aus der Seele gesprochen!


----------



## Eugen (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Und da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, habe ich mir halt gleich beide bestellt. So macht das ein braver user!



Ein "pöser" Mod hat das auch so gemacht.  

Jetzt fehlen nur noch knapp 100 brave User, dann gibt es im nächsten jahr auch wieder einen.


----------



## Trautchen (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "pöser" Mod hat das auch so gemacht.
> 
> Jetzt fehlen nur noch knapp 100 brave User, dann gibt es im nächsten jahr auch wieder einen.




Naja Eugen die 100 Stück hätteste ja auch locker in Deiner Apotheke an den Mann oder  die Frau bringen können... 
...du pöser Mod.


----------



## lambojaeger (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pre-Kalenderversand Fragestunde*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

die Motive der einzelnen Bilder find ich persönlich doch sehr pflanzlastig.
Aber nichts desto trotz sind es super Fotos.
Trotz allem bekommen wir seit Jahren von unseren Kindern immer zu Weihnachten Eigencreationen von Kalendern geschenkt, mit aktuellen Bildern des vergangenen Jahres, die wir im Haus verteilt aufhängen und daher leider...grins...keinen Platz mehr haben, um noch Weitere aufzuhängen.

LG Thomas


----------

